
RLCD, better technology than E-Ink itself? - tyler109
https://www.reddit.com/r/eink/comments/h0fj3s/new_ereader_hisense_q5_new_tech_rlcd_the_best_of/
======
kalium-xyz
Classic reddit link:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/eink/comments/h0fj3s/new_ereader_hi...](https://old.reddit.com/r/eink/comments/h0fj3s/new_ereader_hisense_q5_new_tech_rlcd_the_best_of/)

------
chid
This is probably not the right forum - but I think we need to wait for real
life reviews. This is apparently being released next week.

I'd happily drop money on this if it's on par with Kindle!

PS. I went into a bit of a rabbit hole looking into this, Hisense has released
some interesting E-Ink consumer devices. The A5C/A5Pro CC look really
interesting!

~~~
tyler109
yes, there is some innovation happening in the space. Here you can find the
latest eink technologies:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/eink/comments/h0ujo1/what_is_the_be...](https://old.reddit.com/r/eink/comments/h0ujo1/what_is_the_best_eink_technology/)

------
kalium-xyz
As the reddit comments show, this is not a novel technology and does not
compare with e-inks power usage and persistence.

------
joyj2nd
Hm, dont know. This kills it: 10.5" HD

I want an eInk Computer Monitor, starting >= 13"

~~~
ac42
[http://www.einkmonitor.com/](http://www.einkmonitor.com/)

~~~
joyj2nd
This Monitor is old news. It is $1,049.00 USD for 13"!

